# Guy vs EMS Sasuke



## Kazekage94 (May 15, 2013)

*Location: Sasuke vs Deidara
Restrictions: None
Distance: 5 Meters
Knowledge: Full
State of Mind: IFC Win/Lose

Second Scenario: Restrictions: Susanoo, and 8 gates he can open up anything else but the eighth gate.*
Scenario 3: Hebi Sauke vs Guy- No restrictions - 15 Meters - Full Knowledge - Same location


----------



## FlamingRain (May 15, 2013)

Kazekage94 said:


> *
> Restrictions: None
> Distance: 5 Meters*



  

Gai gets fried by Amaterasu before he opens Gates.


----------



## titantron91 (May 16, 2013)

Sasuke via laws of the universe.


----------



## Stermor (May 16, 2013)

FlamingRain said:


> Gai gets fried by Amaterasu before he opens Gates.



would sasuke even be able to react before gai has openend the gates?? 

anyway won't really matter since an instant afternoon tiger blows back the flames + destroys sasuke easily..


----------



## Ersa (May 16, 2013)

EMS Sasuke wins easily.

Gai is no where in his league.


----------



## CoockiesAndMilf (May 16, 2013)

Rasant said:


> EMS Sasuke wins easily.
> 
> Gai is no where in his league.



*Susano'o is restricted in this match, so yeah he is.*


----------



## KeyofMiracles (May 16, 2013)

Amatersu fries Guy just like it did to Danzo.
[4]


----------



## Punished Pathos (May 16, 2013)

5 meters?


Genjutsu and Enton GG


----------



## Thunder (May 16, 2013)

Kishimoto has yet to fully explore Sasuke's most notable power-up thus far (Eien no Mangekyō Sharingan), but power-scaling alone tells us current Sasuke is superior. Even regular old Mangekyō Sasuke is depicted as Gai's better.

Looking at their respective feats only, I'm still inclined to support the young Uchiha. If Gai chooses to attack head on with Asa Kujaku or Hirudora, Susanō suddenly materializes in front of Gai and puts a damper on his strategy to reduce Sasuke to paste. Running away from the ethereal warrior isn't really an option either, as Sasuke won't hesitate to respond by launching Enton: Yasaka no Magatama  towards Gai.

Sasuke has too many ways to end the match with one shot, and if need be, Susanō can guard against Gai's gated onslaught long enough for Sasuke to counter-attack with something equally nasty.

I find this scenario unlikely, but if Gai is willing to open the final gate (Shimon), he could force a draw. It's been stated that the level of Hokage is actually  while in this state, which shouldn't come as a surprise given how powerful Gai becomes when he accesses the seventh gate (Kyōmon). This may be the boost Gai needs to turn the tides and claim victory, though at the cost of his life.

And even then, there's still a chance Sasuke could win if he immediately opens with Amaterasu. At this range the black flames will instantaneously form on the desired target and completely engulf them.

Sasuke wins more times than not.


----------



## Stermor (May 16, 2013)

so people think sasuke has better reflexxes then gai now?? purely because you think sasuke should be stronger?? are we forgetting that in every major fight sasuke had since deidara.. he was beeing helped?? and most of them he still would have lost?? sasuke is portayed as the crazy dude who wants to get into the big leaques but usually falls short.. but becuase of circomstances get a powerup and try's again.. 

really people start to use feats to say why somebody wins or loses.. not just becuase you think.. which is subjective and not supported at all.. 

so pretty gai managed a hirudora from a tired state fast enough to hit madara.. madara beeing cleary above sasuke in speed and reactions.. so gai is able to do it fast enough sasuke can't react.. so does anyone have feats to disprove this??


----------



## Legendary Itachi (May 16, 2013)

I start getting annoyed when people keeps on asking proofs to deny Sasuke has good reflexes and speed...... just look at what Sasuke did to V2 Ay unless you say Guy > V2 Ay in terms of speed, and that is a reaction or he will get hit immediately without any indications.

Not to say Hirodora hasn't broken Madara's *incomplete *Susanoo just sending it backward, it definitely says that Guy will be seriously damaged after using it. You do believe he still stand a chance to fight Sasuke? All other techs for him will face that Amaterasu shield and he has no way to touch it.

I give Guy in Scenario 2 if Sasuke doesn't use Amaterasu at start, but Sasuke undoubtedly takes Scenario 1, Guy has no way to destroy Susanoo.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 16, 2013)

It takes a lot longer for Gai to use or activate the Gates than it does for Sasuke to use Amaterasu. Equally, Sasuke is also a lot more willing to use it, and at five metres, I'd be hard pressed to believe that even a Gated Gai could evade Amaterasu.


----------



## RBL (May 16, 2013)

we have not seen any feat of EMS sasuke, yet people assume he wins.....

i don't know, this is a rought battle, i can't give this to sasuke, but i'm not 100% sure gai can take this aswell.

but this might help.

gai has been fighting sharingan users for long time ago, (kakashi).

obito > EMS sasuke

and gai was having nice feats against obito, (in his BASE form).


----------



## Stermor (May 16, 2013)

Legendary Itachi said:


> I start getting annoyed when people keeps on asking proofs to deny Sasuke has good reflexes and speed...... just look at what Sasuke did to V2 Ay unless you say Guy > V2 Ay in terms of speed, and that is a reaction or he will get hit immediately without any indications.
> 
> Not to say Hirodora hasn't broken Madara's *incomplete *Susanoo just sending it backward, it definitely says that Guy will be seriously damaged after using it. You do believe he still stand a chance to fight Sasuke?



yes i keep asking because sasuke did jack shit against v2 A.. he was not able to see him move.. sasuke only choice was just covering his susanoo in amaterasu and hope it would work.. because he could not track v2 A.. something multiple other people can.. so i want proof!!!!! 

also i'm not saying sasuke is slow.. i'm saying he is slow against high tiers and top tier players.. with multiple kages beeing able to react and fight with v2A.. while sasuke could not.. this is made extremly clear.. guy just happens to be one of those people who are able to react people like v2 A.. 

also sasuke taking a point blank hirudora without the protection of a full susanoo (hell it is debatable with full susanoo) is going to die horribly..


----------



## Bonly (May 16, 2013)

Depends on how much damage would be done to Sasuke's Susanoo after it got hit by Asa Kujaku and Hirudora as well as how quick is Sasuke gonna pull out the MS jutsu.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 16, 2013)

Kazekage94 said:


> Location: Sasuke vs Deidara
> Restrictions: None
> Distance: 5 Meters
> Knowledge: Full
> State of Mind: IFC Win/Lose



Full knowledge? Gai tries to open Gates but Sasuke flash-activates Susano'o, grabs him, and sets his face on fire with Amaterasu.

Sasuke wins with low difficulty.



> Second Scenario: Restrictions: Susanoo, and 8 gates he can open up anything else but the eighth gate.



So basically unrestricted Gai vs. Sasuke with Susano'o restricted?

Sasuke hits Gai with Amaterasu and then gets the everloving shit stomped out of him like an insect before Gai burns to death.

Draw.


----------



## Csdabest (May 16, 2013)

V2 Raikage> Sasuke, Naruto KCM, V1 Raikage> Gai in terms of reaction speed. Gai knows how to fight sharingan but serves as a double edge sword on the MS level. Because of the nin attack. Gai would never know Amaterasu is coming to even attempt to dodge or manuver out of the way because he will be busy starring at the feat to avoid genjutsu.

If this was Hebi Sasuke. Then we would have a real match up


----------



## Stermor (May 16, 2013)

Csdabest said:


> V2 Raikage> Sasuke, Naruto KCM, V1 Raikage> Gai in terms of reaction speed. Gai knows how to fight sharingan but serves as a double edge sword on the MS level. Because of the nin attack. Gai would never know Amaterasu is coming to even attempt to dodge or manuver out of the way because he will be busy starring at the feat to avoid genjutsu.
> 
> If this was Hebi Sasuke. Then we would have a real match up



uhm how do you say v1 raikage has better reflexxes then Gai?? since well gai managed to hit tobi and madara.. and really tobi was not impressed by when A tryed to blitz him in the kage meeting..  
madara reacted to v2 A while weightless..  so i'm not sure what you base gai beeing lower then v1 raikage..  i could understand that you would believe v2 A still beeing superior to gai.. but v1?? 

also this matchup because of distance is first come first price kinda deal.. if sasuke can fire amaterasu first then he wins.. if gai can use afternoon tiger first then he wins.. 

the only thing is that gai has better feats..


----------



## Csdabest (May 16, 2013)

Stermor said:


> uhm how do you say v1 raikage has better reflexxes then Gai?? since well gai managed to hit tobi and madara.. and really tobi was not impressed by when A tryed to blitz him in the kage meeting..
> madara reacted to v2 A while weightless..  so i'm not sure what you base gai beeing lower then v1 raikage..  i could understand that you would believe v2 A still beeing superior to gai.. but v1??
> 
> also this matchup because of distance is first come first price kinda deal.. if sasuke can fire amaterasu first then he wins.. if gai can use afternoon tiger first then he wins..
> ...



Um because Gai hasnt done anything special. And last time I checked Minato was faster than Gai. And Raikage speed is relatively similiar to Minato. Gai is similiar to Lee. He is physically fast and most likely gets faster with shunshin. Raikage is a physical monstrosity with lightning shunshin to boost his speed. Gai cant compete. Also Rakaige is known as the fastest shinobi alive. Also Madara reacting to V2 Raikage weightless doesnt really mean much since we are talking about Madara here. Who has the pinnacle of power in his eyes and a strengthen body. Sharingan allows you to track and predict movements.


----------



## Stermor (May 16, 2013)

Csdabest said:


> Um because Gai hasnt done anything special. And last time I checked Minato was faster than Gai. And Raikage speed is relatively similiar to Minato. Gai is similiar to Lee. He is physically fast and most likely gets faster with shunshin. Raikage is a physical monstrosity with lightning shunshin to boost his speed. Gai cant compete. Also Rakaige is known as the fastest shinobi alive. Also Madara reacting to V2 Raikage weightless doesnt really mean much since we are talking about Madara here. Who has the pinnacle of power in his eyes and a strengthen body. Sharingan allows you to track and predict movements.



madara reacting to the raikage does matter.. since gai hit him.. which is the special thing you were talking about.. 

also gai can be slower then minato and the raikage.. v2 A is not just a little bit faster then v1 but there is a huge gap.. remember sasuke went from beeing able react to v1.. to not beeing able to see v2.. there is alot we can see but not react to.. that entire gap was covered by going to v2.. 

at gai is likely above v1, and below v2.. which is enough in this case.. 

minato btw is considered only just be superior to the raikage on the basis that we don't know how much he tryed.. minato could be way faster then the raikage and just casually did it.. we have no idee. we have no clear upper limit from him..


----------



## Krippy (May 16, 2013)

Rasant said:


> EMS Sasuke wins easily.
> 
> Gai is no where in his league.



This

Sasuke fries him with Amaterasu in both scenarios before Gai can even flex his muscles

make this MS Sasuke or Hebi Sasuke for a fair fight


----------



## αce (May 16, 2013)

Sasuke has full knowledge and the distance is 5 meters. Dear lord. Gai either gets roasted by Amaterasu or impaled by a Susano-o arrow. Or both. Sasuke takes this with the lowest amount of difficulty possible.


----------



## egressmadara (May 16, 2013)

Give Gai some prep.


----------



## Innerhype (May 16, 2013)

Like Gai needs any preptime here, any Lotus attack will instantly end Sasuke regardless of Amaterasu.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 17, 2013)

How would Gai even be able to pull that off before Sasuke literally just looks at him? Because that's all Sasuke needs for Amaterasu, whereas with Gai's special moves, he needs to first perform a complex sequence of moves, which also requires him to completely out-speed Sasuke. He's definitely faster than Sasuke, but I don't think it's at the point where he can completely overwhelm him with it.


----------



## tanman (May 17, 2013)

Gai wins the third scenario. Sasuke has no response to Hirudora, which is a whole lot easier to execute than Kirin.
The second scenario would favor Gai if the distance were more like 50m. As it is, however, Amaterasu will OHKO Gai.
Of course this means that Sasuke takes the first scenario the same way.


----------



## Stermor (May 17, 2013)

seriously people anyone here proving sasuke has the speed required to hit gai?? when gai could use afternoon tiger fast enough to hit madara? afternoon tiger hits faster then sasuke can use amaterasu..


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 18, 2013)

Stermor said:


> seriously people anyone here proving sasuke has the speed required to hit gai?? when gai could use afternoon tiger fast enough to hit madara? afternoon tiger hits faster then sasuke can use amaterasu..



We don't need proof. Sasuke can literally set anything on fire instantly at such a short distance, and can do so to Gai just by staring at him. Gai, however, needs to activate the Seventh Gate and then prepare for Hirudora before actually using it. It's clear as day who has the faster jutsu execution speed here, and who has the upper hand in terms of match-up.

The only reason Gai hit Madara with Hirudora in the first place was because he wasn't even paying attention to him. Even the Hachibi was surprised, and he was literally the one holding him.


----------



## Stermor (May 18, 2013)

Atlantic Storm said:


> We don't need proof. Sasuke can literally set anything on fire instantly at such a short distance, and can do so to Gai just by staring at him. Gai, however, needs to activate the Seventh Gate and then prepare for Hirudora before actually using it. It's clear as day who has the faster jutsu execution speed here, and who has the upper hand in terms of match-up.
> 
> The only reason Gai hit Madara with Hirudora in the first place was because he wasn't even paying attention to him. Even the Hachibi was surprised, and he was literally the one holding him.



ye and considering pretty much everybody there has superior reactions there to sasuke.. isn't that pretty much enough.... if it suprises bee then it will suprise sasuke aswell..


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 19, 2013)

Stermor said:


> ye and considering pretty much everybody there has superior reactions there to sasuke.. isn't that pretty much enough.... if it suprises bee then it will suprise sasuke aswell..



You're missing my point entirely. It surprised the Hachibi because it thought Gai wouldn't be able to do anything else; he looked like he was bleeding to death and the Hachibi literally just made an observation about how he looked. Obviously he's not going to expect him to use Hirudora.

Here, Gai is fresh and both have full knowledge. There is no possibility of Gai being able to power up, and launch Hirudora, before Sasuke can blink here. There's not even any guarantee Gai would resort to it against Sasuke, whereas Sasuke has been using Amaterasu even against common Zetsu clones.


----------



## ueharakk (May 19, 2013)

If AT can't kill Madara through a muscular susanoo, then it has no chance of even destroying an armored susanoo.

Sasuke puts up a lvl4 and eventually arrows Gai assuming Gai instantly goes into the 6th or 7th gate and stays in it for the duration of the fight, and assuming those gates give him enough speed to dodge the arrows.


----------

